# What do you and your horse wear to compete?



## elliefiz (11 May 2014)

Apologies for the teenage type thread! 

Got a firm kick up the bum yesterday from trainer and have been told I need to take my horses competing . Am planning on putting it off as long as humanly possible but the inevitable will eventually happen. No more watching my horses ponce nicely ridden by others, I will have to embarrass myself by getting out there and making a fool of myself in front of a group of strangers. If anyone knows of a dressage class I can do on a lead rein or a first ridden class that will accommodate a 17hh TB please let me know  

In order to not add to my pain I have decided I must at least look the part. For the most part I have nice things but I tend to buy what I like and haven't a clue of competition fashion. Horses are registered BS and BD so imagine I will be attempting the most basic classes on offer. Might aswell look nice whilst falling off at first fence, galloping out of the dressage ring, etc. 

So can I see what you all wear whilst out and about? I've been told my adored cut away jacket is a massive fashion faux pas which is sad as I've never actually worn it! Typical!


----------



## spookypony (11 May 2014)

Why is your cutaway a fashion faux pas?? 

My gear can be seen in my siggy: for anything that takes place in an arena, I wear a brown tweed, a pinkish silk stock, my Ventair with a brown velvet cover, beige breeches, black field boots, and cream or brown gloves depending on discipline. Someday when I have a lot of money lying around, I'll get a navy jacket and more dressagey boots, but in the meantime, this seems to be appropriate for low levels in all disciplines!

For Endurance, well, we go kind of crazy on the matchy-matchy...  Blue saddlecloth with pockets on and red trim, blue bridle, red hoofboots, blue hat cover, blue gloves, and usually a blue T-shirt...I have a pair of riding tights with a blue stripe, but haven't quite worked up the courage to wear those yet!  I'm also still lacking in blue chaps. At the moment, I wear black ones, with brown boots and brown breeches, oh, the shame!


----------



## JFTDWS (11 May 2014)

I can't cope with fashion.  So we're a bit confused - blingy pony, but me in tweed


----------



## stencilface (11 May 2014)

I'll bump this thread as hopefully will be going out some point this year and need to overhaul my wardrobe.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 May 2014)

I wear the same for jumping too


----------



## khalswitz (11 May 2014)

I wear:

black champion vent air hat (my skull with navy velvet cover for showing or purple velvet cover for jumping)
cream Silk Route ready tied stock with embroidered blue stars
pale blue Kingsland american collar shirt (yes, my stock goes over this, faux pas or not, but ride without a stock when jumping)
green tweed
harry hall creamy coloured breeches
jodhpurs boots and gaiters
fawn or brown gloves as appropriate

Seen below:


----------



## elliefiz (11 May 2014)

Lots of v glam people here! NM you and your sister are style icons! If BD did best dressed........

also love the traditional tweed! 

Think my horses are suitably blinged up and the 2 dogs have collars and coats to match the horses so it's just me who needs an overhaul. Is BS as blingy as BD? And will I look silly with the crystal plaiting bands which I loveeeeee? ( for dressage obvs as I won't plait for BS, need some mane to hold into  ) 

Anyone wear the dainese breeches to compete? I have them in other colours, wondering g if I should invest in white ones to compete in. 

Also what about this jacket which I adore? 

http://theclotheshorse-trotontv.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/want-need-must-have-show-jacket-and.html

It is prob a bit much for BD?


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (11 May 2014)

When I used to groom at BS I would say yes very blingy think crystal encrusted white breeches and belt and patent snake skin boots  not everyone does obviously but the current fashion seems to be bright lining to your jacket so you get flashes of pink or red when you jump


----------



## blood_magik (11 May 2014)

Current BS fashion seems to be as much bling as possible and bright colours.

I wear:
Plain black Kep hat
Naxy Pikeur jacket or black Equiport jacket (does have hot pink lining on the vents and pockets )
MH or Ariat stock shirt
cream or white breeches
MH long boots
plain leather Mont Blanc belt
Navy Roeckl Sport gloves


----------



## wench (11 May 2014)

If I had the cash I would be investing in a pair of dainese breeches for competing. I have some for everyday wear, and I wear them all the time, only wear my normal ones when dainese ones in the wash!


----------



## miss_c (11 May 2014)

I'm another for traditional tweed at BD...


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (11 May 2014)

And another!


----------



## only_me (11 May 2014)

This is our dressage get up






[/URL]

However I will point out that we are eventers and do tend to stick out like a sore thumb - but then again, being a gigantic coloured horse we never really blend in 

In case can't see its a trad green tweed with velvet collar, green stock (changing soon, its a bit thin) with the toggi stock t-shirt in navy underneath (told you we event! ) and then beige ariat breeches. In case we don't scream "eventer" enough then I am also sporting long boots, one of which is held on entirely by black electrical tape which is also used to keep horse's xc boots secure. Gloves are tredstep and shock horror, not leather, and hat is a CO velvet peaked hat. 

We did attempt to "blend in" with addition of the bling browband, but unfortunately it was cancelled out by the lack of boots or bandages on horse while warming up as well as the fact we do affiliated dressage in a grackle  i will also add that we lack the dead sheep that are ever present but I have my eye on the gel pad with dead sheep, as that would be handy for xc to prevent any slipping and a good shock absorber. It also could be dual purpose and be used for dressage too i suppose 

Afraid we dont do registered jumping, but I would imagine it would be the same attire as above, only with a jumping saddle


----------



## NaeNae87 (12 May 2014)

I wear;

Navy Dublin Arista Helmet
Navy & Black Roeckl gloves
White Equitech show shirt with lace on the back
Navy Dublin Show Jacket
Off white, blue and green stock tie
White Dublin full seat breeches
Ariat short boots with Ariat chaps


----------



## nibbles360 (12 May 2014)

Hi everyone!  I'm from Hong Kong and this is what my horse and I wear showjumping (and dressage - minus the boots and replace a dressage saddle and saddlecloth)







(Apologies for the grumpy face) 

I wear:
GPA Speed Air Evolution helmet
Jacket made by Zhus with sponsor's logo and in sponsor's colours
Felix Buhler Blue Show shirt
White Sarm hippique rebecca breeches with blue stitching/ Horseware competition breeches
Brown leather belt
Brown Roeckl chester/sport gloves
Kingsland show socks
Tredstep Donatello Boots

Horse wears:
Sponsor's saddlecloth
Equipe jumping saddle
bridle put together with pieces from different makes - FSS, jeffries, kincade (this is also our everyday bridle and I just replace the browband with a waved blingy turquoise crystal one for shows)
Veredus vento tendon boots and projump hind boots

OP your jacket is gorgeous!  I'd say go for it, nothing is too blingy these days


----------



## elliefiz (12 May 2014)

I love all the photos, everyone looks so smart! I'm really being inspired 

So let me get this straight- I need a stock for BD but BS I can get away without one? Does anyone show jump in the collars anymore with their initials on them? I grew up madly wanting to wear those, but think they would be another faux pas. Although the 90's could always make a cone back! 

Nibbles360 I adore your jacket, I love the colours of it! Is that a HK based brand as haven't heard of it? 

Naenae87 I love the different colours of your stock!


----------



## nibbles360 (12 May 2014)

elliefiz said:



			I love all the photos, everyone looks so smart! I'm really being inspired 

So let me get this straight- I need a stock for BD but BS I can get away without one? Does anyone show jump in the collars anymore with their initials on them? I grew up madly wanting to wear those, but think they would be another faux pas. Although the 90's could always make a cone back! 

Nibbles360 I adore your jacket, I love the colours of it! Is that a HK based brand as haven't heard of it? 

Naenae87 I love the different colours of your stock!
		
Click to expand...

Hi elliefiz, thanks! and yes Zhus is a small HK based company that also supplies the jackets for the national team

EDIT: re the initials on collars - I think they look nice although I don't see that many people with customised collars.  Ben maher has his clothing sponsor's name on each side of his collar, so what could be worse?


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 May 2014)

BD....






BS...


----------



## montanna (12 May 2014)

You don't need a stock for BS.. most people wear collared shirts, although some (eventers) wear stocks.

For BS,if you really want to fit in, you basically need to look as if you have rolled through Animo
Equiport saddlecloth in your colours with your initials on with matching fly veil
LAS/KEP/PROtector hat
More animo... maybe a show jacket, stock shirt.
White breeches with crystals and logo emblazoned down the leg in block capitals.. think Animo/Prestiatie
Veredus boots
Grackle bridle with a long shanked bit, if you use a pelham, roundings are your friend.
Prestige/butet/equipe/devoucoux saddle
Elastic breastplate (that does absolutely nothing) with a martingale attachment.
Stud girth, even indoors.
Absolutely do not plait or pull. You must straighten your horses mane with GHD's and then scissor it.

I wear:

Prestatie Vittoria jacket
Whitaker velvet hat
Pikeur breeches in white with suede seat
Roeckl gloves
Eurostar stock shirt with blingy buttons!

Horse wears:

Whitaker flash bridle with aforementioned breastplate/martingale attachment
Hand me down saddle from my other 2 horses. She will get her own when she's finished growing, as she's only 4yo!
White saddlecloth
White eskadron fetlock and tendon boots


----------



## wench (12 May 2014)

I went to an endurance event once dressed basically in my xc gear minus BP. Did I stand out a mile!


----------



## nibbles360 (12 May 2014)

montanna said:



			You don't need a stock for BS.. most people wear collared shirts, although some (eventers) wear stocks.

For BS,if you really want to fit in, you basically need to look as if you have rolled through Animo
Equiport saddlecloth in your colours with your initials on with matching fly veil
LAS/KEP/PROtector hat
More animo... maybe a show jacket, stock shirt.
White breeches with crystals and logo emblazoned down the leg in block capitals.. think Animo/Prestiatie
Veredus boots
Grackle bridle with a long shanked bit, if you use a pelham, roundings are your friend.
Prestige/butet/equipe/devoucoux saddle
Elastic breastplate (that does absolutely nothing) with a martingale attachment.
Stud girth, even indoors.
Absolutely do not plait or pull. You must straighten your horses mane with GHD's and then scissor it.
		
Click to expand...

You've forgotten the parlanti/petrie/expensive custom boots!


----------



## RachelFerd (12 May 2014)

I wear the same boring outfit for everything. Doesn't look too flash, doesn't look too all-the-gear-no-idea, neither do I look stupidly scruffy. Everything purchased second hand or super discounted.






This picture is out hunting. But I wear exactly the same for hunting/dressage/showjumping. Only change the set-up when I go XC!

I do all phases in my AP McCoy Charles Owen helmet, which is the same one I wear for several hours a day at work, riding my own horse, riding in p2ps... the lot!

Hat cover is a cheap velvet pull over one. Often use the hat cover that I ride out in every day as its plain navy.

Stock was my mothers from the 1970s, pin is a cheap one bought on ebay for <£10.

Shirt is a dublin white short-sleeved one which I have been using since 2003. Missing a button, but otherwise still going strong.

Tweed jacket is a Moss Bros one which probably originates from the 1980s, but is a classic design and a good fit. I got it through a swap with another person on a livery yard I was on - I had a horrible blue tweed jacket that was too big for me, and they had outgrown this one, so we swapped - have now been wearing this jacket since 2004!!

Some cream gloves that I got from badminton a few years back on sale.

Cream jods from Derby House in a 2 for 1 offer.

Boots in the picture are cavallo ones, inherited from my dressage instructor back in 2003, and they were already ten years old then! Sadly they have now gone to the boot graveyard in the sky, so now I have some toggi short boots with ariat chaps (again, found on ebay!)

After reading this I might set up a justgiving campaign to create some money to buy some nice show gear, as obviously I am well behind in this respect!!!


----------



## khalswitz (12 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			I wear the same boring outfit for everything. Doesn't look too flash, doesn't look too all-the-gear-no-idea, neither do I look stupidly scruffy. Everything purchased second hand or super discounted.






This picture is out hunting. But I wear exactly the same for hunting/dressage/showjumping. Only change the set-up when I go XC!

I do all phases in my AP McCoy Charles Owen helmet, which is the same one I wear for several hours a day at work, riding my own horse, riding in p2ps... the lot!

Hat cover is a cheap velvet pull over one. Often use the hat cover that I ride out in every day as its plain navy.

Stock was my mothers from the 1970s, pin is a cheap one bought on ebay for <£10.

Shirt is a dublin white short-sleeved one which I have been using since 2003. Missing a button, but otherwise still going strong.

Tweed jacket is a Moss Bros one which probably originates from the 1980s, but is a classic design and a good fit. I got it through a swap with another person on a livery yard I was on - I had a horrible blue tweed jacket that was too big for me, and they had outgrown this one, so we swapped - have now been wearing this jacket since 2004!!

Some cream gloves that I got from badminton a few years back on sale.

Cream jods from Derby House in a 2 for 1 offer.

Boots in the picture are cavallo ones, inherited from my dressage instructor back in 2003, and they were already ten years old then! Sadly they have now gone to the boot graveyard in the sky, so now I have some toggi short boots with ariat chaps (again, found on ebay!)

After reading this I might set up a justgiving campaign to create some money to buy some nice show gear, as obviously I am well behind in this respect!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, I'm in a similar boat!! Handmedown breeches, 2nd hand gaiters, jodh boots from a closing down sale, everything else has been slowly collected in sales when old things have needed replacing... Even hat and tweed where less than 90 each, and my stock and shirt I got cheap at Blair!  My stock pin is an old uni society brooch 

Horses gear is where all my money goes... He is much better dressed than his mum


----------



## elliefiz (12 May 2014)

Paddymonty- your grey outfit is fabulous! 

Rachelferd and khalswitz- see I used to be so like you both. I would have had a heart attack paying more than 20 quid for jods. I still have the jods I wore as a kid and still wear them. My hunting jacket I inherited from a friend when I was 12 and she was 40- it had been hand made for her as a 16th birthday present. That makes it 44 years old and actually apart from a bit of dodgy stitching to fix bramble tears etc, it's still fabulous and weirdly enough still fits! I spent my youth in rubber riding boots using plastic bags as a liner to keep me from getting frostbite! So I am from the real old school and our horses didn't fare much better- nothing was ever new and as I paid for it all myself from a young age I never had a lot of money to spoil my ponies. Was super jealous of my more glam friends who always looked amazing  

Now I work hard and am making up for my "deprived" childhood.  Plus whilst my previous old school irish hunting way of thinking was sickened by bling, I'm now abit bling mad! Must be something in the water over here. 

Horses kitted out in top to toe prestige, amerigo, antares and devoucoux. Don't do matchy matchy as can't be bothered bandaging but saddle cloths always same colour as my breeches. Lots of hats as they have to match my breeches aswell. Completely loosing the run of myself I think! 

Montana the rolling myself in animo made me laugh. I would like to be a bit different and not wear animo just because everyone else does. Though why I want to stand out when I'm going to fall off in the warm up and never make it into the ring is beyond me  

Can imagine GHD-ing the manes, too funny. The big horse used to event, he finds the whole bling thing so undignified, he is the ugliest horse ever to wear a patent bridle poor thing. 

I think I may need an intervention- I've just emailed a western company in the USA to ask will they bling me up some spurs if I send them over. At least when I'm planted head first in the sand because the horse has dumped me, people will be able to admire my sparkly spurs ha


----------



## RachelFerd (12 May 2014)

PS I do it all on a horse that cost £200, ridden in a saddle that I bought for £150, arriving in a borrowed trailer, towed by a car that cost £500! 

I could spend ten times that on all these things, but I'd never be any better. Doesn't stop me lusting over butet saddles though!!!


----------



## elliefiz (12 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			PS I do it all on a horse that cost £200, ridden in a saddle that I bought for £150, arriving in a borrowed trailer, towed by a car that cost £500! 

I could spend ten times that on all these things, but I'd never be any better. Doesn't stop me lusting over butet saddles though!!!
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. Looking the part won't make me ride any better.  I'm definitely on the path of the all the kit, still poo type of person. And horses tack cost far more than horses did. 

I know there are always stories that people rock up in their grandmothers riding clothes on a horse that they found wandering in the woods one day after hacking 50 miles to the show and shame everyone in their expensive clothes on their expensive horses by winning everything. Well I was that person growing up although never shamed anyone because never won a thing and now I want to be in with the cool kids  I'm sure a therapist would have a field day with me


----------



## RachelFerd (12 May 2014)

I would love to buy entire tack shops. Trouble is working my fingers to the bone working with horses, instead of having them as a hobby paid for by a sensible job!!


----------



## stencilface (12 May 2014)

I really like white jods, and those pikeur olympic breeches sound fab NM, I'm always let down by eating chips and dropping a splodge of ketchup...

But I wonder if I still have an ass and legs that are acceptable to be seen in public in white jods?!  I also always wondered if navy went with white, as really I think I want a navy jacket next as that will go best with BS/dressage/eventing but I thought it might look odd, didnt know if navy went better with cream, looking at these pics, I can see it looks great with white.  I've not done BS for 3 years now but I wear grey jacket, white or cream jods (depending on which are clean/'cleanest - some stains are impossible!!) with bog standard stuff really. I also want a new hat before competing again, but can't justify spending £400 on one! This outfit has seen me for at least 10 years now, so I do need an overhaul..


----------



## GinaGeo (12 May 2014)

I really like navy with white.  I've always found black too harsh!

For BD/SJ I wear:
White Breeches, these will need replacing soon as they're looking a bit tired! 
Navy wool jacket. Bought by my grandmother for my mother and it's now over 35years old.  Fits like a glove and is superb quality!
My bargain Sarm Hippique boots.  It pays to have stupidly small feet with long lower legs!
Charles Owen Fiona hat.
Stock Shirt with a white stock for BD and a collar for SJ.







My eventing/hunting getup is:
Beige breeches
Caldene Tweed, although when I'm feeling rich I'll replace it with some better quality.
If it's cold I wear a yellow woollen waistcoat underneath.
The same boots and hat.
A navy stock with small yellow dots.


----------



## xgemmax (12 May 2014)

showing






jumping/dressage


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 May 2014)

I'm a tweed for as much as I can get away with gal  

Most expensive item in the picture below technically is the boots (JTE version of Ariats) and they were a present so free to me, as was the JTE hat and Caldene tweed (ebay bargain, £50 BNWT)  The rest that I have bought over the years is Caldene stock shirt (fantastically cool in summer), Mark Todd breeches and the stock is a cream sateen spotted Equetech (normally have a blue one, but I have lost it)

If I am showing, I swap the stock for a reddish tie and collared shirt with collar pin - simples!

However, I am not affiliated to anyone and haven't been for last couple of years so not quite so much pressure to fit in!


----------



## rara007 (12 May 2014)

I have plenty of options  So depending on what I'm riding in what I use my cream breeches and black boots with a navy CO Fiona or a HS1 with Navy cover, Brown tweed (with Green stock or navy tie), Green Tweed (with green stock, white, blue or pink shirt, and navy or red tie) Navy Show Jacket (navy tie or cream stock) or Navy cutaway (cream stock)... The navy cutaways are in fasion over in Essex for BD


----------



## vam (12 May 2014)

I only sj but I wore
Black Animo jacket but Ive got a lovely navy Pikeur that I got before horse broke so never worn.
Black ProTector hat, was getting a Samshield in navy but horse broke so didnt bother.
White breeches either Ariat or HV Polo 
White Ariat sleeveless shirt or a Spooks light blue short sleeve.
Black Roeckl gloves
Knee high brightly coloured funky socks 
Sarm Hippique boots but Ive now got some Parlanti boots 
Spurs, plain straps

Horse wore
Jump saddle
Grackle bridle with pelham
Breastplate, normally without the martingale attachement bit did have it on occasionally
Stud girth when needed (when I got one that actually fitted, then he broke, I can see a theme here...)
Tendon boots
Equiport saddlecloth
Black fly veil when outdoors or remembered to put it on. 

All a bit fashion victim on paper but when on looks pretty plain.


----------



## stencilface (12 May 2014)

vam said:




Knee high brightly coloured funky socks :D


All a bit fashion victim on paper but when on looks pretty plain.[/QUOTE]

These are the most important item, for walking around in trainers beforehand :D

I'm with you on the broken horse thing, I bought a Albion birdie and bling Albion brow band for him to wear at my wedding, that was 2011 and he's been on/off lame since and have only managed one small combined training before he went lane again, fingers firmly crossed that 2014 is our year!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## elliefiz (12 May 2014)

Oh my word I'm drooling over the photos here and how great everyone looks competing. You all also look like you are having a rather nice time which is something money can't buy. I imagine I will have the expression of a constipated turkey when I finally make it to a competition. 

The lady in the USA has agreed to make me blinged up spurs. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Charmin (12 May 2014)

Basically the same for everything

Mark Todd tweed jacket
Navy and gold stock from Bespoke Stocks
Gold stock pin - Bespoke Stocks
Beige Townend breeches
Brown WW close contact gloves
Navy/black hat silk
Ariat Bromonts
Rollerball spurs, plain strap

Mare wears:

Black tack for jumping, brown for jumping
Cavesson noseband for dressage, grackle for jumping and hunting breastplate for jumping with martingale attachment
Plain square saddle cloths - white for dressage, white SJing, navy XC (however just bought black fluff full pad for jumping!)
Overreach boots for SJing, full boots XC

No bling and only just submitted to fluff on grackle and numnah and boots! Mum kits us out as she's her pony and so I have no choice in the matter, but I might buy a blingy browband if I can find one in brown.

XC is the same but navy and gold colours.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (12 May 2014)

Just unaffiliated - but would wear this for everything basically 







The hardest thing was the jods - I have an odd shape for jods I guess these are super cheap and chearful kids ones from Country Wide Own Brand.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (12 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			PS I do it all on a horse that cost £200, ridden in a saddle that I bought for £150, arriving in a borrowed trailer, towed by a car that cost £500! 

I could spend ten times that on all these things, but I'd never be any better. Doesn't stop me lusting over butet saddles though!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is the only pic I could find of me competeing :S Aged 14, I still wear the same jacket (Caldene £15 from ebay) as long as I promise not to breath. Plus long leather boots bought on ebay for £40, beige full seat breeches from derby house in the sale at £10, brown cotton gloves and C&O junior skull cap and black silk.







My fingers are itchy to go shopping as soon as I graduate and get a job.


----------



## elliefiz (12 May 2014)

I think everyone looks wonderful no matter what it all cost. Read a very interesting thread on chronicle of the horse forum were they spoke about how the "traditional" competing wear us completely outdated, ie jackets and stocks etc. most agreed competing in a polo shirt and breeches would be more practical. Can't imagine it would ever catch on here but it is a nice idea, makes life a bit simpler!


----------



## NaeNae87 (13 May 2014)

elliefiz said:



			I love all the photos, everyone looks so smart! I'm really being inspired 

So let me get this straight- I need a stock for BD but BS I can get away without one? Does anyone show jump in the collars anymore with their initials on them? I grew up madly wanting to wear those, but think they would be another faux pas. Although the 90's could always make a cone back! 

Nibbles360 I adore your jacket, I love the colours of it! Is that a HK based brand as haven't heard of it? 

Naenae87 I love the different colours of your stock!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, Thanks. I had it custom made so it almost matches my XC colours. The green is the right colour, but the blue isn't quite right. I like it though


----------



## EveningStar (13 May 2014)

This is what we wear for Show Hunter (and showjumping - will sometimes add a white saddlecloth)

I wear:
Charles Owen - Showjumper XP helmet
Animo navy jacket with fuchsia collar
Dublin Prime performance white breeches, though cream Pikeur Lugana breeches are on order for next season
Either Ariat baby blue or B/Vertigo fuchsia show shirt
Cavallo Junior Jump boots (short a**!) 

Billy wears:
Hinterland bridle 
Schockemohle martingale
Prestige Versailles saddle
Bartl half pad
Eskadron boots.

The only changes made between the disciplines are a stock for dressage and a white saddlecloth and we lose the martingale and boots. Ideally we would have a dressage saddle but that's not happening anytime soon.

Massively all the gear and no idea but I really do enjoy looking smart. Tweed is not really a big thing here in NZ unless you are showing.


----------



## elliefiz (13 May 2014)

Question about BD- what saddle pads are allowed? Only white? Do they have to be plain unless there is a sponsor logo?


----------



## lucemoose (13 May 2014)

Dressage- although was unregistered so I wore the tretorns rather than chaps. Brown CO hat, brown GPA jacket, HV Polo Beige breeches. I prefer beige to white as I cannot get whites that clean and would hate to look mucky! Plus its tonal on a bay/chestnut.





Showhunter- Brown CO hat, Brown pinstripe pikeur very "quiet " look.





Showjumping- Blue and gold PRO hat, blue and gold equiport jacket, white HV polo breeches. Leopard gloves and pink stirrups!!

I much prefer brown tack to black and will either ride in navy or brown as my dominant colour. This includes breastplate that have navy elastic too.
The GPA jacket is lovely and stretchy plus was only like £50 on eBay! And the Pikeur is so well fitted, and the pinstripe is slightly different. The equiport was on sale and too big, got them to customise it and then went and had it altered at a suit shop. 
The brown and tan CO I had seen years ago at Olympia on a stand and ordered it in, again its slightly different but not super obvious. I find the PRO hat super comfy and it feels like I am wearing a hug on my head 

I just read the BD rules and it states white/beige or a dark conservative colour.


----------



## kricko (13 May 2014)

Love the brown tack! I''m a brown tack person too.








I wear a navy kingsland jacket
Brown konig boots
White breeches
White glows
Blingy earrings and stockpin

Horse wears what she does at home, just changing the saddle cloth.

I'm hoping to replace my hat for navy one, without chew marks on  And a new saddle cloth that doesn't slip under the saddle. 

We are all the gear and no idea though and only do low level dressage with very inconsistent results


----------



## 1ST1 (13 May 2014)

Husband competing with my boy:













Husband:
Samshield Shadowmatt Helmet
Grey Pikeur Jacket
Kingsland Show Shirt
Fouganza Gloves
White Pikeur Breeches
DeNiro Long Boots

Horse:
Prestige Jumping Saddle
Eskadron Saddlecloth
Bridle made up of various different parts 
Daslö Hunting Breastplate
Black Veredus Boots


----------

